# Just made a trade, new old gear!



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

So a good friend contacted me because she has her Grandfather's gear that he is looking to sell, she asked me to come up with a price for it for her to list it.  I ended up offering a trade, I'd do her portrait and use her as a guinea pig to learn in trade for the gear and she said yes! Yay!! 

This is my newly acquired gear, can't wait to play!!! 

Minolta 
7000
Flash
35-70mm (little beercan)
50mm
28mm
Accessories

Blacks Tripod
Spectra 3 Camera and 1 film
Instamatic Camera and accessories.


----------



## Designer (Apr 6, 2014)

Good trade!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 6, 2014)

Score!


----------



## Stevepwns (Apr 6, 2014)

I have all 3 of those lenses,  I love them. Thats a good haul right there.  Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys   Can't wait for spring to spring so I can get her up here with it to do her portrait, I'm hoping to be able to test it out while she is here and if it is in good working order use it for some of the shots.

Steve, awesome!  I'm glad they are well loved, I looked them all up and the more I researched the more I was wanting to shoot with it lol  I'll definitely let you know my thoughts and share some pictures from it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 6, 2014)

If you intend to use that 7000 for a while I would suggest finding a Type PM: Split-image/microprism/matte-field screen for it ... unless it has one in it already (I would guess it has the standard matte screen).


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Dennis, ok, may I ask why?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 6, 2014)

The AF on the 7000 is first generation, so (as you may have noticed already) is verrrrrry slow and may hunt a lot.

I have a 9000 that I solely use in MF with a split screen. That screen makes focusing very easy and quick.
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/maxxum7k/manual/images/screenPM.gif


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah ok, that's like the screen in my AE1 Program.
I have only seen it in pictures so far, haven't used it so good to know in advance!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks guys   Can't wait for spring to spring so I can get her up here with it to do her portrait, I'm hoping to be able to test it out while she is here and if it is in good working order use it for some of the shots.
> 
> Steve, awesome!  I'm glad they are well loved, I looked them all up and the more I researched the more I was wanting to shoot with it lol  I'll definitely let you know my thoughts and share some pictures from it.



You think that the whole week of Spring & Summer you have up there will be long enough to do the portrait and try out your new gear?  :lmao:

Congrats on the new stuff.  Have fun.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

I used to sell Maxxum 7000 AF cameras when they were the "hot, new thing!". At one point, those were pretty highly-regarded, highly-desired cameras and lenses. the BEST thing about that kit is that the lenses will work on new Sony-branded d-slr cameras. Something small and light, like the Sony A3000 d-slr is $280 or so, $349 with an 18-55 kit zoom lens. You would ALREADY own a three-lens kit...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 6, 2014)

Derrel, isn't the A3000 mirrorless? She would need an adapter, I think. I could be wrong.

These lenses are great. Derrel is right though-you can slap these on any Sony DSLR/SLT with no adapters. I personally like the little baby beercan and the 50 1.7-they're better than the stuff that comes with Sony Alpha DSLRs now, IMO. All metal, constant aperture (baby beercan), and very compact with great image quality. If you want to reach out a little further, I'd recommend a 100-200 f/4.5. Underrated, therefore far less expensive.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Derrel, isn't the A3000 mirrorless? She would need an adapter, I think. I could be wrong.
> 
> These lenses are great. Derrel is right though-you can slap these on any Sony DSLR/SLT with no adapters. I personally like the little baby beercan and the 50 1.7-they're better than the stuff that comes with Sony Alpha DSLRs now, IMO. All metal, constant aperture (baby beercan), and very compact with great image quality. If you want to reach out a little further, I'd recommend a 100-200 f/4.5. Underrated, therefore far less expensive.



I dunno if it's mirrorless or what...I just picked one up and played with it yesterday at WalMart (hey--I needed a 1/2 gallon jug of motor oil!) and thought it was pretty nifty. And cheap. I'm not sure what the heck Sony's done with the A3000's lens mount, but the Minolta A-mouint became SONY's "Alphas" mount for their d-slr cameras...SOny made a lot of d-slr bodies that used the ALpha mount, and sold some pretty affordably. But a 28mm on an APS-C is a NICE "normal lens", and a 50mm is a short, fast telephoto prime...and a 35-70 is a SMALL lens physically, yet offers a lot of focal length range, 2x, for its size...

I owned the Nikkor 35-70 f/3.3~4.5 AF Nikkor for a long time, until it got stolen in the Lens Across America volume 1 fiasco...it's not that much bigger than a 50mm f/1.4 AF lens, really...I sold a ton of those Maxxum 7000's with the 35-70 AF lenses and none of them "came back"...people really were happy with a 35-70 on 35mm film. I see 35-70 on APS-C as a nice 50-105, roughly...a really nice outdoor walk-around kind of focal length range, from "normal" to "moderate tele", in a very small, easy-to-carry package. I prefer a small, unimposing lens for walkabout type use. The "baby beercan" would be neat on a small, affordable Sony d-slr.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, apparently the A3000 is mirrorless-uses the E-mount, which Sony does make A to E adapters for.

Alpha a3000 Camera with 18-55mm Lens - ILCE3000K/B Review - Sony US

I tried a baby beercan on a Sony a230. It's smaller than the standard 18-55, but it is miles sharper and, frankly, better.


----------

